# Frage zum Kompilieren



## F.o.G. (5. September 2002)

hallo, 
ich habe den Source für ein Programm, dass eine Bibliothek benutzt (den Source hab ich auch). Wenn ich das Programm auf meinen Webserver einsetzen will, muss die Bibliothek statisch ins Programm mit einkompiliert werden. Kann mir wer sagen, wie das unter Linux geht? Hab da leider keine Ahnung.

Ciao, F.o.G.


----------



## Christian Fein (5. September 2002)

Zumeist musst du es so per configure angeben
also

ins verzeichnis als root

./configure --with-Bilbothekname=/biblothek/verzeichnis


Genaueres steht aber immer in der README.


----------



## F.o.G. (5. September 2002)

ok, danke.


----------

